# Sprawy forum >  uraz mechaniczny podczas stosunku

## kasia14010

witam.dziś kochałam sie z swoim partnerem dośc mocno no i szybko...pod koniec partner nie wycelował w wejście tylko u dołu pochwy (bliżej pupy).dół cipki(przepraszam za określenie)jest naderwany,podczas prysznica bardzo mocno leciała ze mnie krew teraz ustało.no i pytanie brzmi...czy trzeba z tym się zgłosić do lekarza na szycie?czy myjąc się mogę używać płynu?jak długo rana moze sie goic?..dodam ze ma jakiś 1cm/2cm.dziękuje z góry za odpowiedź.pozdrawiam

----------

